# Question for A3/S3 owners (Center Console)



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

So, kind of a ridiculous question but I have to ask. Will an iPhone 6 plus (6.22 inches long, 3 inches wide) fit in the center console?!? Or are the cup holders large enough to stand the phone up in them?


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Yes*

If you mean in the cubby beneath the armrest, yes, it will fit. It will also fit within one of the two cupholders, which is where I keep the phone, charged via the outlet.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

just got my iPhone 6 plus ordered. woohoo damn the torpedos full speed ahead arrrrrgh matey


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Apple finally got the memo that they needed to make their phones larger. 



but I bet you Steve Jobs is probably turning over in his grave at this news.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

cgpublic said:


> If you mean in the cubby beneath the armrest, yes, it will fit. It will also fit within one of the two cupholders, which is where I keep the phone, charged via the outlet.


But the 6+ would definitely not fit in the area in front of the cup holders (i.e., towards the front of the car) which is where I currently put my key and my 5 when I am driving.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Do the A3/S3 have the phone box yet? I read somewhere that it hadn't passed the FCC yet but would be soon.......


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

Have you guys done anything about a mount yet? I use to have the Kenu in my old car but with the S3 circular vents, it's not possible to use it.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

fundulz said:


> Have you guys done anything about a mount yet? I use to have the Kenu in my old car but with the S3 circular vents, it's not possible to use it.


http://ttschwing.fotki.com/gadgetts_and_stuff/the_gadgett/

I used to have the double vent Garmin ball mount shown about in my old A3, which also fits an iOttie mount.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B78MT44/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1

That combination worked well for the iPhone 4 and 5, which are much narrower, but even if TTSchwing makes a version for the new A3, an iPhone 6+ would be too much in the way of the AC air flow.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Here Comes The Future!*

I skipped adding Navigation because I'm most likely going to go S3, A4/B9 or 3 LCI in 2015. This product looks great as an interim solution, but doesn't ship until next year: 

https://www.navdy.com


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

gamegenie said:


> Apple finally got the memo that they needed to make their phones larger.
> 
> 
> 
> but I bet you Steve Jobs is probably turning over in his grave at this news.



Why? Neither my pockets nor my hands have gotten bigger.

I remember when a phone's selling point was that it was *smaller* than the competition's phone. I have a 48" TV if I want to watch a movie. I have a computer if I want to compute for long periods of time. My 5s lets me check email, win a bar bet and play Two Dots on the train just fine.

I get that some folks want to have a "one thing does all things" device, but the idea that Apple *had* to make the iPhone bigger - because all phones *need* to be bigger - is silly.

Why not just get a 4G tablet and the Skype app if "bigger phone is better phone" is your mantra?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Why? Neither my pockets nor my hands have gotten bigger.
> 
> I remember when a phone's selling point was that it was *smaller* than the competition's phone. I have a 48" TV if I want to watch a movie. I have a computer if I want to compute for long periods of time. My 5s lets me check email, win a bar bet and play Two Dots on the train just fine.
> 
> ...


Well its not just an idea, its a fact. The competition of primarily Android smartphones have always had larger screens compared to the iPhone which only after 4 generations moved from 3.5" to 4.2" while top Android phones were close 5" or surpassing that, following that Apple's smartphone marketshare over the years have suffered. 


Apple today is doing what they see the smartphone market is trending and part of that trend is larger screens, so Apple is betting that a larger iPhone 6 and iPhone 6+ can maintain their existing customers and win over more. 

Smartphones are still getting thinner and thinner in width, and unlike cellphones from the past that just got smaller and smaller, smartphones are mobile computers, so the need to have a traditional TV or a traditional desktop/laptop computer can be eliminated if you have an adequate Smartphone. The shrinking sized cellphones of years past barely played on the usage of being a multifaceted device. 

Times have changed, and in the technology world that happens fast.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

So, you're saying that a 4G tablet with the Skype app is the what the market demands?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

FWIW, I'm not saying that Apple didn't need to follow their competition. I'm saying that the competition didn't need to be bigger to begin with.

I don't need a Raging Bull in .454 Casull for plinking.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> FWIW, I'm not saying that Apple didn't need to follow their competition. I'm saying that the competition didn't need to be bigger to begin with.
> 
> I don't need a Raging Bull in .454 Casull for plinking.


But not everyone buys it for plinking.

Or, to drop the metaphor.. I'm glad they're offering two sizes, not everyone needs a huge phone. Mine is not the largest I could get, but it's not the smallest either. I like the size (5", probably about the biggest I can comfortably use one-handed), and it's very useful when I have to look something up on a site that doesn't have a good mobile site, or if I'm trying to look at an image or spreadsheet or diagram on my phone. I don't do all those things 5 times a day, but the phone still easily fits in my pocket and in my hand, and doesn't cost me more than smaller phones, the battery lasts longer (the larger size does let them fit a larger battery.. somewhat offset by the screen taking more power.. but my screen isn't on very much.  ).

So, like I said, I'm glad they're also offering a smaller one for those who don't want a huge phone. Choice is good, because one size does not fit all.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

_Apple finally got the memo that they needed to make their phones larger._

That was the comment with which I took issue. If it had been stated that "Apple finally got the memo that they needed to offer a bigger phone." I would not have taken issue; however, it was stated that Apple needed to make their phones bigger - across the board - as if their old phones were *obviously* too small.

I was just reading something the other day about this. Some guy was wondering if the new iPhone would be too big to fit in his center console. When one has to worry that a phone won't fit into a car's binnacle, the "Let's make the phone bigger!" war may be a little out of hand. Give me a sec, and I'll see if I can find that thread.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> _Apple finally got the memo that they needed to make their phones larger._
> 
> That was the comment with which I took issue. If it had been stated that "Apple finally got the memo that they needed to offer a bigger phone." I would not have taken issue; however, it was stated that Apple needed to make their phones bigger - across the board - as if their old phones were *obviously* too small.


But Apple's iPhones were small compared to the competition. 


iPhone = 3.5"
iPhone 3G = 3.5"
iPhone 3GS = 3.5"
iPhone 4 / 4S = 3.5"
iPhone 5 / 5S = 4"
*iPhone 6 = 4.7"
iPhone 6+ = 5.5"* 


Galaxy S = 4"
Galaxy SII = 4.3"
Galaxy S3 = 4.8" 
Galaxy S4 = 5"
Galaxy S5 = 5.1"


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Regardless of their bent, size queens are a bore.

That Apple is offering a larger version is commendable. That they should only offer a bigger version, as bigger is always better, is wrong. You know how I know it's wrong? I'm a smartphone user and I neither want nor need a bigger phone. I doubt most folks need one either.


----------



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gamegenie is completely correct. Rabbitgtibbar you may still like the smaller phones but clearly the vast majority of consumers disagrees with you. The market is the proof. Back when Apple and android phones were close in size apple dominated. Then android got bigger. More people bought android. Then android got bigger again and took even more of apples customers. Now there bigger still with the S5 and Note 4 and android sells more than apple. Those are facts. The reason phones were trending smaller before is because the only thing phones could do is make calls, text, and play simple games. Now we have full internet, netflix, ect. A tiny screen limits the phones potential. That being said apple is still so far behind android it's funny. Look at the specs between the iPhone plus and it's direct competition the galaxy note 4, there not even in the same league. The iPhone 6 barely compares to android 3 years ago. Apple phones survive on reputation as a fashion thing more than amything.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

VW should stop selling diesels because last year they sold fewer diesels than Toyota, Ford, Chevy, BMW, and Kia sold gas cars. 

Dell should stop offering Linux boxes because last year Acer, Toshiba, HP and Lenovo sold more Windows boxes. 

Let me know when you see where I'm going with this.

/I was talking about back when phones made calls. Full stop. 
//You're clearly an iHater/Fandroid. I'm not sure your take is 100% unbiased.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/24/samsung-galaxy-note-8-is-a-brand-play/


----------



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

Im not an ihater at all. i currently own an iphone 5s. Im just not a sheep and i know the galaxy phones are better. This is very simple economics 101 and your example about the diesels shows you are somewhat confused. Yes manufactures sell more gas cars than diesels but you fail to notice where the market is going. U.S. sales of diesel cars is up 25% this year alone. That means that people that usually buy gas cars are now switching to diesels, meaning that diesels are chipping away at traditional gas cars. This is exactly android and apple. Your argument cannot be defended, its been proven, consumers want bigger phones. Do you want to bet that Apple will sell proportionally more of the bigger Iphone 6 than it did the smaller Iphone 5. Technology has moved on, innovation is never static its always evolving. consumers want something different now. It seems like you would refuse to stop selling CD players when the ipod came out, or refuse to stop selling the carburetor when fuel injected cars came out, sell vhs players when dvd players are out. Android dominates 81% of the world smartphone market now and has increased sales by 40% each year, Apple has 12.9%. Clearly the status quo for Apple isnt working.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Jm2075 said:


> Im not an ihater at all. i currently own an iphone 5s. Im just not a sheep and i know the galaxy phones are better. This is very simple economics 101 and your example about the diesels shows you are somewhat confused. Yes manufactures sell more gas cars than diesels but you fail to notice where the market is going. U.S. sales of diesel cars is up 25% this year alone. That means that people that usually buy gas cars are now switching to diesels, meaning that diesels are chipping away at traditional gas cars. This is exactly android and apple. Your argument cannot be defended, its been proven, consumers want bigger phones. Do you want to bet that Apple will sell proportionally more of the bigger Iphone 6 than it did the smaller Iphone 5. Technology has moved on, innovation is never static its always evolving. consumers want something different now. It seems like you would refuse to stop selling CD players when the ipod came out, or refuse to stop selling the carburetor when fuel injected cars came out, sell vhs players when dvd players are out. Android dominates 81% of the world smartphone market now and has increased sales by 40% each year, Apple has 12.9%. Clearly the status quo for Apple isnt working.


I'm not sure how this turned into an apple vs android business model thread, but are you guys reading your own posts? Do you realize what you're saying? "The world wants bigger phones." No, some people do, and will buy them. Others don't. Do you really think Samsung is performing so well because of the size of their phone? They have many features and new tech that appeal to a wide range of people. We're talking like phone size alone dictates what people buy. If that were the case, no one would have bought apple 5 with a 4inch screen.

Separately, I have a 5" droid maxx that I love for the features and am curious where people are storing their phones. In my 135 I put it below the radio where a smokers tray would be if there was one. I prefer not to stand it upright in a cupholder, and in my wife's a4 I end up putting it in the door map pocket. 

What are you guys doing with your phones? And what size is it if it barely fits?


----------



## Jm2075 (Aug 27, 2014)

yes I realize what Im saying lol. Im sure Samsung's extra features also plays a role but Apples report says consumers list a bigger screen and cost as the biggest selling point. Of coarse there are some people who want a smaller phone, im not suggesting that every single person on earth wants a giant android. just as im sure there are still some people who prefer using a cd player over an ipod but its probably fair to say consumers in general would choose an ipod over cd player lol. When i say "the world wants a bigger phone" im saying that is the way the market is trending. People in general now want a bigger phone. Im sure the amount of people that would have wanted the iphone 6 to come out the same size as the 5s is very very small, Apple and Cnet said the same thing I did http://www.cnet.com/news/the-world-wants-a-bigger-iphone-and-big-smartphones-in-general-surveys-say/ 
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/4/55...r-iphone-sales-decline-need-for-bigger-iPhone


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

EGainer said:


> What are you guys doing with your phones? And what size is it if it barely fits?


I just put my GS4 (5" display) in the arm rest console, usually plugged into the USB port. There's room for plenty of other stuff in there as well. I access phone calls, text messages, media, and nav via the MMI. The only time I really need to access the phone directly is when I'm on long drives listening to an audiobook on my phone--and that is just starting and stopping the player I use on my phone.

FWIW, I can also put the phone in the cup holder or the space behind them (where I put my sunglasses) but usually don't.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I love when people toss that 81% figure around for Android market share. A solid portion of that 81% figure is made of up sub $250 phones that manufacturers are losing money on and will eventually result in a massive loss of marketshare when they no longer are willing to remain loss leaders. Samsung's own earnings report highlights this if you care to look it up. In regards to the S5 being better than the iPhone 6 in every way, that's pretty subjective too but entirely irrelevant. If you like your phone and it meets your needs who cares what market figures say everyone else is doing? Since when did flocking with the rest of the population become cool?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> I love when people toss that 81% figure around for Android market share. A solid portion of that 81% figure is made of up sub $250 phones that manufacturers are losing money on and will eventually result in a massive loss of marketshare when they no longer are willing to remain loss leaders. Samsung's own earnings report highlights this if you care to look it up. In regards to* the S5 being better than the iPhone 6 in every way*, that's pretty subjective too but entirely irrelevant. If you like your phone and it meets your needs who cares what market figures say everyone else is doing? Since when did flocking with the rest of the population become cool?


Who said this?


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Bruticus said:


> I just put my GS4 (5" display) in the arm rest console, usually plugged into the USB port. There's room for plenty of other stuff in there as well. I access phone calls, text messages, media, and nav via the MMI. The only time I really need to access the phone directly is when I'm on long drives listening to an audiobook on my phone--and that is just starting and stopping the player I use on my phone.
> 
> FWIW, I can also put the phone in the cup holder or the space behind them (where I put my sunglasses) but usually don't.


I like that you can access all of that info through the mmi. I use Waze app too, but I'm pretty sure that won't go through mmi. At least not yet. I'm hoping that android auto will work with s3/a3 in January or whenever it comes out.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

EGainer said:


> I like that you can access all of that info through the mmi. I use Waze app too, but I'm pretty sure that won't go through mmi. At least not yet. I'm hoping that android auto will work with s3/a3 in January or whenever it comes out.


Yeah, I wish the car would just provide you with a display that your phone could output to. Kind of like the audio part of it.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

EGainer said:


> I like that you can access all of that info through the mmi. *I use Waze app* too, but I'm pretty sure that won't go through mmi. At least not yet. I'm hoping that android auto will work with s3/a3 in January or whenever it comes out.


Funny you mention that. That's the only thing I really miss from using my phone in a cradle on my old car. I like the police alert function.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> Yeah, I wish the car would just provide you with a display that your phone could output to. Kind of like the audio part of it.


Give it a couple years. By the mid-cycle refresh, that should be an option. (CarPlay for iPhones, Android Auto for androids.) I'm personally hoping it's sooner, audi had originally committed to having it on some cars by the 2015 model year.. but those who promised by 2014 slipped their dates as well.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm just hoping Audi will offer CarPlay functionality as a no-charge upgrade* to the 2015's once it becomes available.


[SUB][SUP]*If not, I have full confidence that some of our more computer literate compatriots will figure a way to "retrofit" it.[/SUP][/SUB]


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I'm just hoping Audi will offer CarPlay functionality as a no-charge upgrade* to the 2015's once it becomes available.
> 
> 
> [SUB][SUP]*If not, I have full confidence that some of our more computer literate compatriots will figure a way to "retrofit" it.[/SUP][/SUB]


I'm not holding my breath. My bet is it'll take a swap of the mmi module. I'd LOVE to be surprised, but I've not heard of major features like that being added as a free update. (Mid-year refresh, maybe... But with HW p/n differences.)


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

The thing is, I don't think it'll have to involve a hardware change. The hardware is there (for the folks with MMI+ anyway). Firmware should be all that needs updating.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> The thing is, I don't think it'll have to involve a hardware change. The hardware is there (for the folks with MMI+ anyway). Firmware should be all that needs updating.


I think you're correct, but I'm just speaking from past experience.. Just because it is a pure SW 'upgrade' doesn't mean they'll release that update for previously shipped models. Adding features post-sale is very rare in the automotive world. As I said. I'd love for Audi to prove me wrong, but I'm not holding my breath for it.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

araemo said:


> I think you're correct, but I'm just speaking from past experience.. Just because it is a pure SW 'upgrade' doesn't mean they'll release that update for previously shipped models. Adding features post-sale is very rare in the automotive world. As I said. I'd love for Audi to prove me wrong, but I'm not holding my breath for it.


For example, a couple cars ago, they removed the 6-disc changer option for the model year I ended up buying. It was offered the previous year, and the next year. But the dealer warned it would void my whole electric system warranty to buy the newer part, put it in the empty DIN slot and hook it up.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

I really wish that dealers would stop using the general public's ignorance of The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act against them.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I really wish that dealers would stop using the general public's ignorance of The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act against them.


I was aware of the act, but if the dealer starts out that hostile after a simple question, it didn't seem worth it to fight it... though I did inform them of their 'mistake'. A few years later I started carrying my music in digital format, and it had an aux-in jack, so it was all good.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

A3_yuppie said:


> But the 6+ would definitely not fit in the area in front of the cup holders (i.e., towards the front of the car) which is where I currently put my key and my 5 when I am driving.


To clarify the above, I meant that a 6+ would not fit lying flat in that area. It would most probably fit if you put one side into the indentation in that area.


----------

